# Lüftersteuerung selber programmieren



## FranktheTank23 (22. Juni 2015)

*Lüftersteuerung selber programmieren*

Hey, 
habe ein bisschen Erfahrung mit Java und wollte fragen ob es möglich wäre eine Lüftersteuerung für CPU bzw. Gehäuselüfter selber zu programmieren.
Sodass man dann auf dem PC die verschiedenen Lüfter regulieren kann. Hab absolut keine Ahnung wie man auf die verschiedenen Lüfter zugreift, deswegen
dachte ich, ich frag hier mal nach.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung selber programmieren*

Das was du dir da vorstellst gibt es schon in Form von Speedfan. 
Mit Java sowas umzusetzen ist eher abwegig. Erst einmal ist ein Zugriff auf den SM-Bus erforderlich, das dürfte aufgrund der JVM nur schwer gehen.


----------



## FranktheTank23 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung selber programmieren*

Jedoch wäre es schon cool, wenn man sowas selber macht und dann drauf stolz sein kann. Weißt du zufällig in was Speedfan programmiert ist?


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung selber programmieren*

Speedfan dürfte (visual?)C sein. 

Wenn du dir ein bisschen Source in die Richtung ansehen willst kannst du mal beim OpenHardwareMonitor vorbei schauen:
Downloads - Open Hardware Monitor
Das ist hauptsächlich im Java nicht unähnlichen C# geschrieben, der Hardwarezugriff geht aber über C dlls.

Generell besteht die große Aufgabe bei so einer Art Programme darin die ganzen Chips am Bus richtig zu erkennen. Gerade beim schreiben von Werten kann man sonst auch ordentlich was kaputt machen.


----------



## Malkolm (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung selber programmieren*

Anderer Vorschlag: Nimm dir einen Arduino, baue dir noch ein paar belastbare Spannungsfolger und baue/programmier dir deine eigene vollständige Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Forsaiken (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung selber programmieren*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Anderer Vorschlag: Nimm dir einen Arduino, baue dir noch ein paar belastbare Spannungsfolger und baue/programmier dir deine eigene vollständige Lüftersteuerung.



Würde ich auch machen. Ist einfacher als Man denkt, ist nicht sehr teuer und man hat Spass beim basteln


----------

